# Project Mississippi



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*In The Planning Stages*

.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *In The Planning Stages*
> 
> .


William, somehow I knew the we would be on the same wavelength. I have started sketching plans for riverboat birdhouse after Tim Sweely made the suggestion commenting my Old West style bird feeder. I'm planning on a Purple Martin house because that's the next birdhouse ma wants me to build her. Well I'll see if I can think of something else for the contest. I'm sure that something will pop out from between the ears, Haven't made a saloon in a while and have had a few request, maybe I'll go that way. Good luck William, and thanks for the blog, I would have been disappointed if at the last minute we showed up to the dance wearing the same outfit. I know that yours would look better than mine.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *In The Planning Stages*
> 
> .


Thank you William for the wonderful story! It means a great deal to read of your history on the river. You know I am a sentimental fool and I certainly understand your love of a place that gave you so many good memories. The boats are magnificent and I have no doubt in my mind that you will do them justice in your bird house building. I can't wait to see it!

I thoroughly enjoyed going down memory lane with you. I could actually picture what you were describing as if I were watching a movie. Thank you for sharing it with us and good luck with the contest.

Sheila


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *In The Planning Stages*
> 
> .


Thank you William for a wonderful read traveling down your memories and you described it vividly enough that I could have been standing there with you and in fact I was! I got a lump in my throat from reading this! Good luck with the contest and I hope you win!.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *In The Planning Stages*
> 
> .


Thank you all. I will try to do the riverboats justice. 
The photo, even some of the others I've found on the internet don't do these boats justice. I don't suspect I will either, even though I am going to try my best in the time I pln on devoting to it. I hope to start tomorrow. Today had been nothing but research and planning. My biggest thoght of today has been size. I have been trying to decide how I wished to show the size of Mississippi Queen since it was one of the most massive to float the river. 
I could easily just go with shape. Here's what I have come up with though. For easier scale, I've converted the size from feet (382 l, 68 w, 71 t) to (roughly rounded off) meters (116 l, 21 w, 22 t). I'm taking three fourths of that and making it inches (87"long, 16" wide, and 17" tall). Or I can go to a halved inch measurement (58" long, 10.5" wide, and 11 inches tall) Of course I won't be following this exactly to a science. I have to think about my material availablilty of certain sizes. I also have to consider things like time constraint and differences in artistic media when dealing with such as a 29" walkway along the maindeck on both sides with handrails that were only probably 2" thick versus making all this out of wood. I mean, if I use my same math, even at the 75% conversion theory I've set, I can't very well plane and cut wooden handrails that are .038" thick. So there will be adjustments.
Anyway, I've gotten so much chicken scratch on paper today of various ideas that if I keep going I am going to overwhlem myself. 
Devann, I see nothing wrong with us wearing the same dress to the dance. That would only mean you owe me a dance. Besides, I'm not so sure mine would look better than yours. Are we still talking dresses? I haven't put on anything with a sleeve in it in twenty years. Tank tops don't look very good at formal affairs. I'm enough of an old country boy though to not rightly care. 
I've been meaning to ask though Devann. In your profile photo, what is that you're standing behind. I don't do well with small photos, but it looks like some type of trap to me. It reminded me of some of the catfish slat traps we used to use on the river years ago for commercial fishing. I done commercial fishing for catfish back in the nineties as a side job. I worked twelve to sixteen hour days back then as a mechanic in an industrial plant. Then after leaving that job I'd have to hit the river to check and rebait my traps and trot lines. The fishing part I didn't have to do. I just enjoyed the river life. The extra money I made on a good haul didn't hurt my feeling either though.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *In The Planning Stages*
> 
> .


I enjoyed reading this entry. When I was a teenager, we lived in Louisville, KY. Every year for Derby week, two steamboats would race on the Ohio River on wednesday before the horse race. It was always special to me and I hadn't thought about that is quite some time. Thanks.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *In The Planning Stages*
> 
> .


What a great post!


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *In The Planning Stages*
> 
> .


William, It is some kind of a trap. I'm not exactly sure, I thought it was a lobster trap but after reading what you said about catfish now I don't know. It belongs to the bug exterminator that was next door to me at my old shop location. Him being a fellow Texan I was wondering what he was doing with a lobster trap. He brought it in the shop for repairs after his son had taken it to the coast and tried to catch crabs in it.

I couldn't sleep so I got up to do some research on a second choice for the birdhouse competition. I want it to involve a practical shape so I have thought about making ether a military barrack, aircraft hanger, or maybe an aircraft carrier. I'm kinda leaning towards the aircraft carrier theme because my dad was stationed on the U.S.S. Kearsarge (CVS 33) in the late 1950s and he passed away last Feb. 2010 so I thought it would be a nice way to honor him. I need to see if I can pull off the hull shape and still build it so it can have some practical size compartments for the birds. I'm still thinking that I would like to have purple martins so a black flight deck / birdhouse roof might not work out here in the hot southern sun.

As far as a riverboat I was planning a bit of a plain look because I wanted to make it more for the birds than a photo-typical model. For that reason I wasn't going with any handrails, just post. And I a sheet of that 1" thick 4'x8' blue Styrofoam sheathing that will be incorporated into the underside of the top no matter what design I choose to do.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *In The Planning Stages*
> 
> .


I think Darrel has a lobster trap. It sure looks like the older ones we have around here.

I can't wait to see what both of you gentlemen come up with for the contest. I am sure they will be really cool. Thanks for sharing again. We will all be watching with excitement to see how you will do this.

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *In The Planning Stages*
> 
> .


Devann. Great minds think alike. Mine too will be a purple martin house. It's going to be so big that there's no sense in wasing all that space without making many holes. The purple martin is the only local bird I am aware of around here that will dare use multiple housing like that. Because of that, mine too will be on the plain side as far as detail goes. 
I thought up a way to make my handrails without getting in the way though. It came to me about three this morning, in bed. I'm leaning towards using the smallest dowel I can find. Then I'm going to set up a jig to drill holes in a consistant spot on all of them on the posts that this will make. For the handrail, I'm going to thread bailing wire through it. This will solve a major problem I was running into, going around the curve I plan on putting across the front. 
As for details, I want to add some details just to make it unique, but it'll be hard to get too fancy and still incorporate all the holes for the birds. Another advantage to the purple martin is that I have found out that I can pretty much use any type of finish I want around here and they'll still use the house. My funds are too low to afford cypress or cedar right now, so I'll be using a variety of woods I have on hand, including cottonwood and plywood. I'm going to be sealing exposed areas with oil based extrerior paints. Any inside that isn't painted will be drenched in Thompson's waterseal. I have a couple of gallons of it under my workbench back there. 
I have to draw a fine line here between details and functionality for a bird house, all in the time allowed. I'm sorry if I messed up your plans though. I still say I don't know why you couldn't build a steamed paddle boat if you wish as well. Out of the other ideas you've presented though, I like the aircraft carrier the best. I'd have to do some research, but I see no problem making room for the holes if the scale is large enough. Make the holes in the hull. From photos I have seen of carriers out of the water, the hull goes pretty deep, making for a lot of room there. Again, the deciding factor here will be to what scale you build it. 
As for the black surface for the purple martins, from my experience here in Mississippi, it doesn't matter too much. If the weather is too hot, they will just add their own nesting material that'll place their own matural insulation barrier between themselves and the ceiling of their individual compartment. This is one of the reason I chose purple martin too. I have found that, at least here locally, you can pretty much do what you want with it. The only hard rule you have to go by is to make sure you have a way to get inside of it to clean it out each year. The bird will not return to the same house in the spring and other bird will not use it if it is not cleaned out good.
I don't think the trap in your photo is a catfish trap. The general idea of it with the slats just made me think of them. Here around Vicksburg, people use two different kinds of traps usually.








Hoop nets.








And slat traps.
No matter which one you use for commercial fishing now though, they are both highly regulated by the Department of Wildlife and Fisheries. Back when I done it, regulations were pretty much non-existant. They catch you now using, for example, a slat trap over five foot long or over fifteen inches wide, and they'll fine you and confiscate your boat and all your gear. Yours looke more like a lobster, crab, or turtle trap to me. I could be very wrong though. 
Thank you Sheila. I know we'll both come up with something. What that is may be what bothers me. Seriously though, I don't think it's going to be too hard to do. My dilemna at the moment is striking a balance between detail and still being able for it to be used as intended. Also, with what I'm building, it's also a matter of detail versus how many hours I decided to dedicate to it. Without considering the useability factor, there have been model builders that have spent upwards of a year building something like this. Of course they were painstakingly recreating the finest details though. I don't think I even desire to go that far. If I did, the birds wouldn't be able to use it with the protective glass I'd have to encase it in.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Paddle Wheel*

.


----------



## scarpenter002 (Sep 16, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Paddle Wheel*
> 
> .


Very good start. Looks great.


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Paddle Wheel*
> 
> .


Looks fit for the Mississippi Queen herself!


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Paddle Wheel*
> 
> .


looking good. Will this bird house float?


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Paddle Wheel*
> 
> .


Looks good I want to follow this!


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Paddle Wheel*
> 
> .


Spunwood
No, the birdhouse won't be a floating birdhouse. That is an idea though. @##$# you! I have enough crazy idea for this project now, and you have to give me more! Please understand I'm only joking. I'm not really mad. Then again. I guess that would depend on what definition of mad you want to use. My wife says I'm mad all the time. Of course, she uses terms such as crazy and nutty as a fruitcake.
John Gray
I'll be adding installment to the blog at key points of the construction. I hope things go smoothly and that means daily. 
Gravedigger
I don't know if I'd quite go that far, but I am proud of it. It turned out much better than my original idea would have. 
Scarpenter
Thanks. I couldn't think of a better place to start than the paddle wheel.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Paddle Wheel*
> 
> .


I'm following your progress, you are off to a good start.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Paddle Wheel*
> 
> .


Thanks Kenn. I will be posting today's installment shortly.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Paddle Wheel*
> 
> .


Looks good William. I haven't logged on much lately, did so today and see you're already on the #4 blog! I like your method of paddle wheel construction better that what I had thought of. I tend to over think things sometimes. I found some pictures of my dad's ol ship #33. I think I'm going that route, but haven't even started yet. I have some "day job" work that's taking me into the evening hours to complete lately. Well at least my paddle wheel plans I drew up had the wheel the same color.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*The Hull*

.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Hull*
> 
> .


Make sure you keep hydrated in the heat! Your wife is right, this is bigger than envisioned but keep going, I wanna see the results!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Hull*
> 
> .


Awesome work so far, William! My partner's dad built a couple of boats to scale and I want to show him this blog. It is cool to see this coming together so nicely. ( And YES! it is big!) But it really looks cool! 

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Hull*
> 
> .


Thanks ya'll. I think the actual size and shape of the boat is going to come along quite quickly. It's the details that are going to take time. 
Just for a few examples, there are going to be three main decks. There will be handrails around all main decks. There will be two sets of stairs along each sides leading between the decks. At the front I plan on two spiral staircases leading to the second deck. 
My son asked me last night why I seem to be moving so fast on it. I explained to him that I needed to get a jump start on it. You all know I get down sometimes. Just in case something happens and I get down for several days to a week between now and July 31, I want to make sure I still have time to get this done and enter it into the contest. Although I am enjoying the build, that contest is my main purpose for doing this project. It'd be terrible if something happened and I couldn't make the deadline. 
Yes it is big. Actually it is bigger than I originally planned. After playing with the numbers of the scale I wanted though, this was as small as I was able to go and still be able to work with certain details that I wanted to put on it. It's fine though. It is going to be a purple martin house and they live in a community setting. So I believe the more holes, with sectioned off individual compartments, the better. 
My biggest obstacle I've had as far as planning is has been the ability to open this up every fall to clean it out without hampering the look of it. It came to me in bed last night and I now have it figured out how I want that to be done. So now it's full steam ahead. The only problems I have are the smaller details, which I have to iron out as I come to them.
I'm really enjoying this project for several reasons. On of the main ones though is the way I'm building it. At the very least, when I do a project, I at least have some plans that I have jotted out myself. On this one though, I had a few notes as to scale. Other than that, I'm just making it all up as I go along. It's fun to build sometimes without a plan. Just envision what you want and go for it.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Hull*
> 
> .


The interesting thing about this build is that I can't look at the plans and see how it is going to turn out! It is comiing along nicely - I'm already looking forward to your next post.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Hull*
> 
> .


Thanks sras. You don't have to wait long. I'm getting ready to type up today's post in just a few minutes.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Hull*
> 
> .


Looks like your having a good time with it William. Your plans are impressive, a triple deck? wow. Seeing the way you are constructing the ship reminds me of some toy paddle boats I made years ago for my daughter, nephew, and a friends kid. Of coarse they were more like an old cub scout project I remember as a kid with the rubber band powering the paddle.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Mock Up*

.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Mock Up*
> 
> .


I agree with your wife, it's big !


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Mock Up*
> 
> .


I hope you have a BIG INDIAN helping you lug that from work station to work station. Are you planning on lead ballast in the bottom to keep it from capsizing?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Mock Up*
> 
> .


weldingrod
As soon as the hull was done, it was moved to my roll around table so I wouldn't have to move it until it is done. At that time, I don't have access to a BIG INDIAN, but I have to strong young sons to move it. I don't think I'm going to need lead ballast. I plan on sticking a 4×4 post in the ground with a 45 degree support on all four side of it to hold a wooden platform that the boat will be mounted to.
kenn
Big wasn't actually the full intention. I wanted to keep it close to scale with the measurement of the real Mississippi Queen though. In order to do that, and still have room to add details without using a magnifying glass and tweezers, this is the smallest size I could come up with. The problem is that now this creates the probelm that I have the task to make it as nice as it is big.


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Mock Up*
> 
> .


Funny how projects take on a life of their own. You think you're running things, and then it tells you how it needs to be.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Mock Up*
> 
> .


So true Gravedigger.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Mock Up*
> 
> .


So far, so good. Not quite like I had pictured it or the drawing I was making myself. But that's what happens when one doesn't do a scale drawing, and I know better having drawn pontoon boats and then converting them to scale drawings in the past. Only to see the end results drastically change.
William, are you going need John to come down from Canada with his forklift to get your birdhouse up high enough?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Mock Up*
> 
> .


Devann, I just read you responses to the last three blogs. 
Thanks for all the encouragement. 
No, I don't think I'll need a fork lift. It isn't going to be too high. I am going to need my strong young boys to move it though. I've got it on my roll around table now so I don't have to do any lifting on it. It's going to be about six feet off the ground where I plan on mounting it. 
I know that some say purple martin house have to be way off the ground, but I had one up here before about six feet off the ground, and never had any problems with it. Actually, with it closer to the ground, the sparrows seemed to leave the martins alone. When I had one way off the ground, it was a constant battle keeping sparrows out. They would come in, kill any baby martins, and run the adult martins off, take over the house, and crap all over everything.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Mock Up*
> 
> .


Thanks for posting the info William. I always thought that I had to put them 15-20 feet off the ground. I get a good bit of conflicting information about things on the Internet. My brother has had a martin house at the same location about 15-20 feet off the ground and it has been hit twice by lightning in the past 15 years. He rebuilds and the martins come back, whats left of them. Same thing about bluebirds, on the web, info I find says go with 5-10 feet high. A fellow that has been buying bluebird houses from me told me that his are only 4 feet off the ground. He said all of his are full and ask for 5 more birdhouses today.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Mock Up*
> 
> .


I love birds. Something I have learned from experience about them is this though. You can read all the books, and online articles, and hear all the advice in the world. In the end though, the onl way to tell what a bird will or will not do, is to try it. It's as simple as that. What one bird does at one location, does not in any way mean that the same will be true for the same species, but sometimes a different bird, at a different location.
Another thing is that if there is a lack of bird housing close by, the birds will do what people may do in the same situation. They'll be perfectly happy with what is available. On the other hand though, if bird housing is plentiful, or even saturated, in your area, then your birdhouse design and location may have to be perfectly executed down to a science to attract the feathered friends.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Is It Looking Like A Birdhouse Yet?*

.


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Is It Looking Like A Birdhouse Yet?*
> 
> .


I'd say you're getting there! Looking good!


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Is It Looking Like A Birdhouse Yet?*
> 
> .


This is really taking shape, William. It looks great! 

Sheila


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Is It Looking Like A Birdhouse Yet?*
> 
> .


Yes sir…I'm excited to see how you will decorate it.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Is It Looking Like A Birdhouse Yet?*
> 
> .


Definitely looking like a birdhouse! The detail work is going to look great!


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Is It Looking Like A Birdhouse Yet?*
> 
> .


You know William, after making a riverboat for the martins, how about a tugboat for the other birds.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Is It Looking Like A Birdhouse Yet?*
> 
> .


You're going to let the birds USE it?! Say it ain't so. All that work and they're going to crap all over it. Oh well, I guess that's it's intended purpose in this world.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Is It Looking Like A Birdhouse Yet?*
> 
> .


Thank you all for your compliments.
Devann,
I don't know about the tugboat for the other birds. Let me stick this huge one in the yard and let it grow on my wife for a while. I have a feeling that after this gets planted in the yard, I may be banned from putting anything else out there for a while. You see, around my house, normally the shop is my area, the yard is my wife's.
Kenn,
It'll be alright. Parts of it will be white along the sides. Maybe I'll get lucky and they'll crap there and it'll all just blend in until it builds up enough for me to take a scraper to it. It's the price we pay to have the priviledge of watching the birdies up close.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Is It Looking Like A Birdhouse Yet?*
> 
> .


I was wondering how you were going to power that big thing. BIRD POWER! Wow. And a V-16 no less. Way to go William.lol And here I thought you were in to RC boats.lol


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Is It Looking Like A Birdhouse Yet?*
> 
> .


I'm not into RC boats welding rod. My kids have already been hinting that, being made of wood, this thing should float and have been wondering (out loud) what would happen if I put a motor on it. 
I've been largely ignoring them because I know that they want me to build another one after this.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Painting the Major Parts*

.


----------



## TheGravedigger (May 20, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Painting the Major Parts*
> 
> .


Really looking nice!


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Painting the Major Parts*
> 
> .


Your riverboat/birdhouse is coming together quite nicely William. I have a detail method to share with you that I shared with John. It involves signage, I'm thinking you'll probably want to paint a name on the riverboat. For my old western style buildings I like to use stick on letters from the hobby store. I paint the sign the color I want the letters to be first and then arrange the stick on letters to spell the words needed. Rub over them to make sure that all edges are stuck down real good and then apply a light coat of spray paint the color I want the sign to be from all four directions. Allow ample drying time, then remove the sticker letters with a sharp pointed knife and tweezers. It's fairly easy, doesn't take long and you end up with painted letters that can take the weather. Here's an example, http://lumberjocks.com/projects/42373


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Painting the Major Parts*
> 
> .


It is really starting to take shape, William! It is going to be awesome! Now comes the fun part! I love doing the little detailed stuff on things. That is the best part.

I hope you are having a great time doing this. It seems like you are. Thanks for keeping us updated with the pictures. It is like watching a story unfold. 

Sheila


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Painting the Major Parts*
> 
> .


You could have a floating birdhouse! Nice progress.


----------



## huntter2022 (Mar 29, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Painting the Major Parts*
> 
> .


Looking forward to seeing the finish product. great job !


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Painting the Major Parts*
> 
> .


Thank you all so much.
Devann,
The only reason I haven't put a name on it yet is, well, I haven't decided on a name. Well, wait until you see today's post. As I type this right now, it now has a name and it is on it. Be sure to check it out. I appreciate your idea, but I decided to go with my favorite method, the scroll saw.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*I Have A Name Now*

.


----------



## sarahss (Feb 23, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I Have A Name Now*
> 
> .


way cool, william


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I Have A Name Now*
> 
> .


I'm going to blame you for me not entering the bird house contest! It's coming along nicely, William. While nothing is a lock, you are odds on favorite.

The thing I like about the 23 gauge pin nails is you can sand them instead of trying to use a nail set. Even by hand.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I Have A Name Now*
> 
> .


I smell a victory in your near future. Having grown up in Louisiana riding the riverboats, and loving birds, this one's a winner for me.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I Have A Name Now*
> 
> .


Thank ya'll. 
Nailbanger and Bertha,
I hope your opinions translate into votes.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I Have A Name Now*
> 
> .


Love those stairs.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I Have A Name Now*
> 
> .


William, I would argue the point that the other side is the same! It cannot be the same, similar yes, cause the boat would be facing the other direction! ;-) (just being picky!!!) It is looking great! So far you have my vote!

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I Have A Name Now*
> 
> .


Looking pretty good there William. I like the way you did the boat name better than painted letters on a sign. You're something else with that scroll saw.


----------



## kenn (Mar 19, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I Have A Name Now*
> 
> .


The only hope for anybody else in the birdhouse contest is that you don't get this done in time, keep going, good luck.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *I Have A Name Now*
> 
> .


Thanks again everyone. Flattery will get you everywhere. Can't remember where I heard that one before, but I like it anyway.
Spunwood
Wait until you see the stairs I'll be posting in a few minutes on the next post.
Bearpie
When you're right, you're right. The other side is actually the exact opposite.
Devann
I'm glad you like it. My wife says I can't even make a piece of firewood without adding some kind of scroll work to it. She said this once too often. Once when watching the boys bring firewood over to the house for the fireplace for winter, I scrolled out the words "scroll work" and attached it to a piece of fire wood. Then I had them to be sure to give that piece of fire wood to her. I can't say what she called me on here. It's supposed to be a family appropriate site. 
Kenn
If the good Lord's willing and the creeks don't rise. And if the creeks do rise I'll see if I can save to project so I can finish it anyway. 
And if the good Lord was not willing, I don't think I'd have gotten this far with it. I won't go into quotes on that one though since I try to keep my religion off of here. Thank you though. Although I can't help but answer with humor when I can, I am humbled by all the compliments. 
And to all
I am happy that you all seem to be enjoying this build. I am having a blast with it. This is the first thing I have built in a while that I didn't go at least partially be some kind of pattern, even if it was a pattern that I drew myself long time ago. I'm having more fun than a monkey in a room full of bouncy balls just making it up as I go along.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*The Floating Hotel*

.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Floating Hotel*
> 
> .


This is awesome, William! No matter how many projects you make, it never ceases to amaze me as to how quickly they come together. I know you spend a lot of time thinking things out first and that helps (I do that too) but it looks so GOOD so FAST! Every new detail is great. The stairs are amazing!!!

Carry on, my friend! 

Sheila


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Floating Hotel*
> 
> .


This just keeps getting better - you're doing great!


----------



## dub560 (Jun 4, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Floating Hotel*
> 
> .


that looks great but the work on that must be crazy


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Floating Hotel*
> 
> .


Lookin' good from here ;-) I can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *The Floating Hotel*
> 
> .


Thank you all. 
I can't wait until you all see what I'm working on today. To me it is a tedious detail that sets off everything else that has been previously completed. 
It's tedious enough that it will probably take me several days to complete this part.
What is it?
You'll have to wait and see.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Safety For Those Tiny People*

.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Safety For Those Tiny People*
> 
> .


all i will say is man…you must want this 500 bucks…and you know what…im going to stay to the sidelines and watch you win this….cus i am not crazy enough to buck this…......rollin…rollin…rollin down the river….......


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Safety For Those Tiny People*
> 
> .


Grizz, I'd be lying through my teeth if I told you I didn't want the money. The contest isn't over yet though. Someone else may very well come along and blow my birdhouse out of the water. 
Get it?
Boat, blow it out of the water.
Ok. I'm sorry.
I can hear the groans from that bad joke all the way through my computer screen.
Seriously though. As much as I'd love to win, I kind of doubt that. I'm seriously looking for some of the better talent than I here to pull through with something better than mine. I'm having fun building it though.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Safety For Those Tiny People*
> 
> .


William, your hand rails are very innovated. Glad to see that you're having such a good time making the birdhouse. I can't hardly wait to see it when you're done.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Safety For Those Tiny People*
> 
> .


Devann
Thank you.
Have you started on the aircraft carrier yet?
Do we get a sneak peak?


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Rails Are Up*

.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Rails Are Up*
> 
> .


It sure is coming together beautifully! Are there any birds gathering outside your shop and looking in to see their new digs? They are probably lining up the moving vans already!

170 posts is a lot by anyone's standards! Wow! And all within a couple of days! It will be fun to sit back one day with a cup of coffee and watch those birds sitting on the railings and posts though. I am sure they will love it, as will you.

Every step of the process is making it better and better! I look forward to the next blog to see what else you have up your sleeve.

Take a break and I hope you feel better soon.

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Rails Are Up*
> 
> .


Up mysleeve?
There's nothing up my sleeve?
What would make anyone think that?
Seriously though, I am enjoying this one tremendously. I actually have so many ideas for this project that if I tried to do them all there would be no way to finish it by the deadline for the contest. I still have to put the wheelhouse and smoke stacks on top. I thought about making the wheelhouse into a feeder for the birds. Behind the stacks, I thought about sealing in a dish to look like a pool to serve as a bird bath. 
See what I mean? I'm not sure I'm going to go with either of those ideas. My point is though that this is constantly evolving as I go. 
That is actually what I love about doing a project like this one. Several people have commented to me that they can't wait to see what I do next to it. Well, guess what? I can't wait to see what I do next to it either.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Rails Are Up*
> 
> .


William, you are one prolific woodworker. This thing is fantastic; it reminds me of those breezy days out on the water. Very well executed.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Rails Are Up*
> 
> .


Thanks Bertha. 
It's easy to do when you are having fun building a project.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Rails Are Up*
> 
> .


I like it William, coming right along. I look forward to your blog everyday. "up your sleeve", I got a good laugh out of that one. Are you going to put the ramp on the front? maybe angle it out there for another place for the "skeeter eaters" to perch.


----------



## huntter2022 (Mar 29, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Rails Are Up*
> 
> .


This really has turn out lovely great job William . hoping you feel better tomorrow


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Rails Are Up*
> 
> .


I'm not putting the ramp out in front. I was going to. Actually I have cut three of them now and just haven't been able to get it to where I am happy with it. So I'm thinking the ramp will not be on it. I think it looks good without it though. From searching photos of the Queen online, in some photos that ramps is sticking out there, and in some it is not. So I don't see this as too big a deal.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*Finishing Touches, I Think*

.


----------



## Bearpie (Feb 19, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Finishing Touches, I Think*
> 
> .


I hope you will have help hoisting this thing up in the air and be sure to make it strong enough cause I am positive that no one will want to be under it should it come loose! The birds won't enjoy the ride either. Other than that, this is an impressive build.

Erwin, Jacksonville, FL


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Finishing Touches, I Think*
> 
> .


what a magnificent job william..even though you have done an outstanding job…i still am tempted to do one for the contest…but i dont know…like you i only have so much umph…and time to spend in the shop…and need to use my time on other projects…but i told john a long time ago i wanted to do an extreme bird house…just didnt know when i would try …but we will see…in the mean time though…you have done one extreme boat bird house and i love it…congrats buddy….grizz


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Finishing Touches, I Think*
> 
> .


Thank you both.
Bearpie, when one of the older boys came in today, we ran down to the Big Orange Box and picked up an eight foot 4×4 (treated). I plan on planting it at least two and a half feet in the ground. Then I'm going to attach two supports at a forty five degree angle coming out to hold a platfor upon which the boat will be attached to. It'll be there short of a tornado coming though.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Finishing Touches, I Think*
> 
> .


Grizz, I just went and looked at the birdhouses that have already been entered. There are already two especially that I think are very nice. It's going to be hard for me to choose who to vote for in this one I think.


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Finishing Touches, I Think*
> 
> .


Very nice William. I think the birds will need to be dressed up for a ride on your paddle boat. The only thing missing is a bale of cotton. It looks like its ready to float on ole man river.

Sorry haven't been online much. But I had to come see the birdhouse.

Great job.


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Finishing Touches, I Think*
> 
> .


I believe you "nailed it" William, you should do well when the voting starts. Good luck.


----------



## huntter2022 (Mar 29, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Finishing Touches, I Think*
> 
> .


William , you did a great job ! Let see you could add some lounge chairs on the deck. OK OK OK I 'll be quiet


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Finishing Touches, I Think*
> 
> .


Now the big question . . .

"Will it float?"

LOL - just kidding, William! It is a great project and a beautiful replica of the boats you love so much. I think you did it proud! Best of luck in the contest. It was a pleasure to see this come together so nicely. Your dedication shows.

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *Finishing Touches, I Think*
> 
> .


Thank you all so much.
huntter,
that's an idea. I may work on that one. I've actually been trying to think of some way to dress up the top deck. Behind the smoke stacks it looks kind of plain compared to the rest of the boat.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

*All Aboard! Loading, Well.....Now!*

.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *All Aboard! Loading, Well.....Now!*
> 
> .


Beautiful boat, and I really like that wrecking, I mean recreation crew you have there, any aspiring woodworkers?
Very nice end for a long project, now what do you do for an encore? Thank you for sharing.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *All Aboard! Loading, Well.....Now!*
> 
> .


wow william…you did an amazing job here…she is beautiful…what a great thing to have as a reminder that a wood worker lives here…ive made my decision to enter this contest myself, so ill post mine when its done…sorry you lost your voice over the paint…but you were reminded of what spry paint does to you , so lesson learned…have a good weekend…grizz


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *All Aboard! Loading, Well.....Now!*
> 
> .


Thanks Grizz. I can't wait to see your creation. 
Bluepine, I have no idea what I'm builiding next. All I can promise is that it will NOT be a birdhouse. As for the boys, the four little ones have their own tools and get upset when something is going on and they cannot come to the shop too. The older too, they're at the age where if it doesn't have two nice legs and is, well, female, then it doesn't interest them.


----------



## spunwood (Aug 20, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *All Aboard! Loading, Well.....Now!*
> 
> .


Awesome man. Love it in the front yard with the whole gang.

Well done.


----------



## DeputyDawg (Jul 18, 2007)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *All Aboard! Loading, Well.....Now!*
> 
> .


Amazing;
You certainly blessed with a talent. And a good thing you had all of that help to get it on the post. Probably would have to have hired a crane if it were not for them. I signed up for your blog and look forward to see more. My wife is in a wheelchair with MS but still is a great cook but you can't get her in the shop.


----------



## huntter2022 (Mar 29, 2011)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *All Aboard! Loading, Well.....Now!*
> 
> .


William you did a great job and a pat on the back to the helpers.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *All Aboard! Loading, Well.....Now!*
> 
> .


Thanks ya'll.
DeputyDawg, if you could possibly get her to give the scroll saw a try she may love it. I do a lot of scrolling for that very reason. I spend time on my wheel chair often and I can do it while on wheels.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *All Aboard! Loading, Well.....Now!*
> 
> .


How the heck did I miss this?? I truly apologize for not commenting sooner, William. I just didn't see the final post until now!

This came out simply marvelous! I thoroughly enjoyed watching you building this project on your blog and I also liked hearing the history of the boat and your childhood memories of it. Any bird would be proud to reside in such a wonderful place! I have always wanted a bird house to have outside my window so that my cats could be entertained by the 'eye candy.' (Don't worry - I never let them outside so all would be safe, but it wouldn't hurt to let them observe!)

This is really a fine project! I wish you the best of luck in the upcoming contest. You really did yourself proud.

Sheila


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

greasemonkeyredneck said:


> *All Aboard! Loading, Well.....Now!*
> 
> .


Thanks Sheila. Theproject post that is entered into the contest is here just in case you missed it too. 
As for the cats and the birds, it wouldn't hurt to let the cats out as long as they are used to being out without straying. It may surprise you that the birds will torture the cats as long as they're outside and not confined to where the cats would be able to catch them. Birds around here, when my cat gets the inkling to mess with them, give the cat enough grief until the cat gives up. They fly above her head, just out of reach. They fly up high and then dive down straight at the cat scaring the bejeebies out of her. It's funnt to watch becasue when the cat first notices the birds, she thinks she can outsmart them and go faster than then. The part she always forgets is the fact that they can fly and she can't. Then apparantly, by the time I let her out again, she has forgotten all about the lessons she learned last time the birds tortured her, and the hilarity begins all over again.
My house is strange sometimes. The one animal my cat has learned she can bully is the chihuahua dog.


----------

